# Infernorubin sondiert aus Haltbarer Flammenzorngroßumhang?



## Lydith (27. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier hingehört, und wenn nicht möge mir Meister Zam verzeichen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Infernorubin aus folgenden Dingen sondieren lässt, auch wenn die Buffed-WoWDB meint, es ginge:

Ruhestein
Aal am Spieß
Bloodlord's Protector
Die Tochter des Gastwirts
Edelsteinbesetzte Armreife
Feingeschliffener Infernorubin
Flüchtige Erde
Geringe himmlische Essenz
Glitzernder Schattendraenit
Grausamkeitskriegsstiefel des blutrünstigen Gladiators
Haltbarer Flammenzorngroßumhang
Hübscher Glücksbringer
Irrwischamulett
Lizenz zum Meucheln
Mahlstromkristall
Meister der Arena
Ranzen des Grubenlords
Relikt von Khaz'goroth
Runenverzierte Kupferrute
Schmurgelnde Murgelschnauze
Schockdrosselnder Partikelextraktor
Schuppenbeinschützer des blutrünstigen Gladiators
Ungeduld der Jugend
Wams des Spähers
Wappenrock des Argentumkreuzfahrers
Wettergegerbter Angelhut
Wickeltuch der Einheit
Zahnbesetzte Umhangfibel

Sollte dies doch möglich sein, dann werd ich ab sofort, die Ruhesteine der Gastwirte leerkaufen und sondieren 

Hier zur WoW-DB


----------



## Avolus (28. Juli 2011)

Eine derart große Datenbank stetig auf Trab und möglichst aktualisiert zu halten, ist sicher nicht die einfachste Arbeit.
Ich denke, dass es einfach nur ein Definitionsfehler ist, der bisher noch nicht erkannt und geändert wurde, da viele Items der Einfachheit halber nicht detailliert der Datenbank hinzugefügt werden, sondern über vordefinierte Merkmale.
Möglicherweise setzen diese Merkmale voraus, dass aus den Items, sollten sie sondiert werden, ein Infernorubin entsteht.
Das ist aber kein Problem der Items an sich, sondern an der Merkmaldefinition des Infernorubins innerhalb der Datenbank.

Ist aber ein gängiger Fehler und manches sollte man nicht zu Ernst sehen


----------



## Lydith (28. Juli 2011)

Mir ist bekannt, welche Arbeit es ist manche Dinge in dieser Größe "aktuell" zu halten und welch großer Segen es ist, wenn die Spieler den BLASC-Client nutzen, damit die Datenbank wächst und gepflegt ist. Deswegen wollte ich nur mal auf diesen doch sehr argen Fehler hinweisen. Ich persönlich bin für solche Hinweise immer dankbar, weil ich dann auf Fehlersuche gehen kann und größeren Müll in meinen Datenbanken den Riegel vorschieben kann.

Sollte es niemanden interessieren, kann ich zumindest behaupten: <Omastimme> Ich habs euch ja gesagt! </Omastimme> *zeigefinger schwenk*


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juli 2011)

Moin,

das muss noch nicht mal direkt ein Fehler in der Datenbank bzw. Fehler von Buffed sein.
Es gibt es an vielen Stellen in der Datenbank noch Fehleinträge - die aber ne andere Ursache haben können.

So gab und gibt es immer noch Deppen, die auf einem Privat-Server spielen und sich Blasc installiert haben -
und so auch fleißig Daten hochladen, die nicht dem Offiziellen entsprechen.

greetz


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2011)

Das ist tatsächlich kein P-Server-Problem, denn die haben wir zum Großteil mit diversen Erkennungssystemen im Griff ^^
Hier handelt es sich eher um einen kleinen Bug im Profiler. Das Addon BLASCProfiler liefert uns erst die Zusammenhänge zwischen Loot und Item. Hier werden wohl leider auch Tooltipdaten erfasst, die während der Sondierung ins Target genommen werden.

Ist auf jeden Fall notiert.


----------

